
Wannabe Data Scientists! Learn the basics with these 7 books! - data36
https://medium.com/@datalab/wannabe-data-scientists-learn-the-basics-with-these-7-books-1a41cfbbdd34
======
huac
that's...a lot of reading and not a lot of doing

~~~
data36
I agree... however sometimes you should learn, before you do! ;-)

